# ماهو رايكم بهذه العمارة السكنية في اول مشاركة لي.؟ شكرا.



## cadmax4 (1 مارس 2007)

:63: :55: :5: :67: :12: 
هذه العمارة السكنية هي شاء الله قيد الانجازان حاليا ,و يسرني جدا معرفة آرائكم شكرا.


----------



## cadmax4 (1 مارس 2007)

*اليكم بعض القاطع والصور للمشروع*

 هذا المشروع عبارة عن برج سكني مكون من 15 طابقا يحتوي على 76 شقة و20 مكتب و 1250م2 كمساحة للتجارة حرة و.......


----------



## cadmax4 (1 مارس 2007)

*في طور الانجاز*

 السلام عليكم, هذه بعض الصور لمشروع لي في طور الانجاز


----------



## cadmax4 (1 مارس 2007)

*مجمع صناعي*

 صورة لمجمع صناعي انجز في 2005 في المنطقة الصناعية لمدينة وهران -غرب الجزائر


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 مارس 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ...بارك الله لك عملك اخي الكريم ...
اعمال بها مجهود واضح ....بالتوفيق دائما والي الامام


----------



## احسان (1 مارس 2007)

نتمتا لك انشاء الله التوفيق


----------



## uweys (1 مارس 2007)

عمارة جميلة وتصميم حرفي ومزوق 
ياريت تكمل مجهودك الرائع بالمخططات .... للعمارة السكنية ....
ان لك مهارة واضحة تظهرها التناسق في كل جوانب المنظور 
بوركت .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اخراج رائع .. وتصاميم جيدة جدا .. أسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## بو عبدالرحمن666 (2 مارس 2007)

عماره سكنيه رائعه جدا جدا 
وتصميم ممتاز واتمنى للك التوفيق
وأطلب منك تنزل مشروع العماره السكنيه بالأتوكاد وشكرا


----------



## sharpsword85 (2 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية الحقيقة انها مشاريع متميزة بس يمكن ما اتوافق معك مه اللون الازرق الغامق في العمارة السكنية لان هذا اللون في الرسم يعطيك ايحاء رائع ولكن عند التنفيذ هذا الايحاء سوف يتغير 
وع التقدير والاحترام


----------



## cadmax4 (2 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام*

 السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام, بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا لكم, اسال من الله جل و على ان يعيننا بالمضي قدما بامتنا العربية المسلمة والى الامام لتصبح خير امة ان شاء الله 
كما استهل بالشكرالاخوة الكرام ابو صالح و عاشق حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على مشاركاتهم الممتازة و مجهوداتهم الكبيرة في هذا المنتدى, واجوا من الله التوفيق لكما ولجميع المسلمين ان شاء الله.


----------



## cadmax4 (3 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا لكم يا sharpsword85, بو عبدالرحمن666 
بانسبة لمشروع العمارة السكنية بالأتوكاد آسف لانني لا استعمل الأتوكاد في تصاميمي وبالمناسبة احثك يا بو عبدالرحمن666 على العمل بارشيكاد Archicad 7... 10 لانه ممتاز و رائع 

كما اتفق معك يا sharpsword85 في اختيار اللون الازرق الغامق في العمارة السكنية لان هذا اللون في قد غيرالى الازرق فاتح عند التنفيذ مثل الازرق الممثل في صورة مخطط الكتلة في مشروع BYA ELECTRONIC


----------



## cadmax4 (3 مارس 2007)

*الجديد لهذا اليوم*

:31: :31: السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام. 
اما في مشاركتي الجديدة لهذا اليوم فاحببت ان تكون لمشروع لي بمعظم تفاصيله من صور ومساقط...... والذي صممته في سنة 2005 وارجو من الله ان ينال اعجابكم
كما اسالكم ايها الاخوة الكرام ام لا تبخلوا علي بانتقاداتكم العميقة, لانكم بهذا سوف تعينوني كثيرا باذن الله في تطوير و تحسين افكاري واساليبي في التصاميم المقبلة بعون الله
تحياتي لكم جميعا و أسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## بو عبدالرحمن666 (3 مارس 2007)

رد على موضوع العمل بالأوتوكاد يا cadmax4 لوسمحت اريد الملف ببرنامج بارشيكاد Archicad 7... 10 والبرنامج يعني لو تكرمت


----------



## cadmax4 (4 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم
و اليكم المزيد من الصور


----------



## بو عبدالرحمن666 (4 مارس 2007)

مشكور يالأخ بس ما أنفتحت الصور وياليت ترسل المشروع بالبرنامج المستخدم لأني أحتاجه في الجامعة أو أن ترسل الصور مرة ثانية 
آسف على الأزعاج ومشكور


----------



## بو عبدالرحمن666 (4 مارس 2007)

مشكور يالأخ بس ما أنفتحت الصور وياليت ترسل المشروع بالبرنامج المستخدم لأني أحتاجه في الجامعة أو أن ترسل الصور مرة ثانية 
آسف على الأزعاج ومشكور


----------



## cadmax4 (5 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

و المزيد من الصور


----------



## cadmax4 (5 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

صور و تحليل لموقع المشروع


----------



## cadmax4 (5 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

تعليقات و مخططات


----------



## cadmax4 (5 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

اخر محتويات هذا المشروع


----------



## بني دار (5 مارس 2007)

عمارة رائعة ياباش مهندس


----------



## بني دار (5 مارس 2007)

عمارة رائعة جدا شكرا كتير ياباش مهندس


----------



## بو عبدالرحمن666 (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على المساعدة بس مو هذا المشروع ألي أحتاجه
أنا أحتاج العماره السكنية (برج سكني) المكون من 15 طابق و 76 شقة و20 مكتب
فأرجو المساعدة على ذلك

آسف آسف آسف على الأزعاج ومشكور


----------



## arc_fares (6 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله ... مشاريع رائعة فعلا ..
وفقك الله اخب الكريم و الى الامام دائما
ودمتم


----------



## eng_muhhaned (6 مارس 2007)

يصميم رائع وبارك الله في خطاك
وانجازات جمل انشاء الله


----------



## دار الاعمار (7 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركات الرائعة وهذه الايجابية النادرة ونتمنى لك التوفيق فى جميع اعمالك المقبلة ولكن لنا تعليق واحد على التصميمات عموما حيث أنها تقليدية الى حد كبير وهذا ليس عيبا ولكنك تعرف المعماريين دائما يبحثون عن الجديد حيث انك اذا قلت لى ان هذا العمل قمت به سنة 1970 م مثلا لصدقتك ولم يكن ذلك غريبا فالحقيقة نحن نبحث عن تصميمات تعبر عن الزمان والمكان لتكون بذلك ذات قيمة حقيقية على مر الازمان وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## essa2000eg (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الكريم مجهود جيد ومشكور لكنى ارجو منك اعاده النظر فى الواجهة الخاصة بالبرج السكنى دو التغير فى المساقط بشكل جذرى وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ahmed yeheya (7 مارس 2007)

بسم اللله ماشاء الله الرسومات جميلة جدا


----------



## cadmax4 (7 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكما دار الاعمار وessa2000eg على هذه المشاركة و الانتقادات الرائعة
التصميمات تقليدية الى حد كبير وهذا ليس عيبا كما قلتم ,ففي اول التصميمات كانت هذه العمارة ذات طراز حديث جدا, ولكننا احيانا مجبرون على التوافق و النزول الى رغبة الزبون واحترام ذوقه و خصوصياته , فآلت الى ما هي عليه الآن...
كما اتقدم بالشكر الى الاخ ال كريم ahmed yeheya 
مع التقدير والاحترام للجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## medkamel (7 مارس 2007)

merci ,vraiment tres belle soit la conception ou bien la métrise de 3d meme les couleur a bien tou oueld el blad


----------



## cadmax4 (7 مارس 2007)

Salut oueld el blad medkamel c’est très gentil de votre part, et je vous remercie vraiment de votre intervention, ainsi que j’espère bien vous revoir très prochainement 

Merci mon ami … Et que dieu te protége


----------



## cadmax4 (7 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم بو عبدالرحمن666
بالنسبة للعماره السكنية (برج سكني) المكون من 15 طابق و 76 شقة و20 مكتب
فأرجو انني بهذا قد لبيت طلبك شكرا لك, اما بالنسبة الى المشروع بالبرنامج المستخدم
Archicad 10 فحجم الملف يتجاوز Mo 385 لهذا يستحيل تحميله

شكرا لك اخي الكريم بو عبدالرحمن666 وفقك الله و الى الامام دائما


----------



## بو عبدالرحمن666 (9 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ياأخcadmax4 ماأرسلت بقية المشروع (العماره السكنيه) البرج المكون من 15 طابق بالبرنامج المستخدم لديك لأني أحتاجه ضروري في الجامعة جدا جدا وشكرا
أسف على الأزعاج مرة ثانية


----------



## cadmax4 (10 مارس 2007)

*الى اخ الكريم بو عبدالرحمن666*

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم بو عبدالرحمن666
بالنسبة للعماره السكنية (برج سكني)
فأرجو انني بهذا قد لبيت طلبك شكرا لك, وقم بتنزيل الملف المضغوط عندك في اول المشاركات تم استعمل البرنامج winrar اوwinzip لتتمكن لازالة الضغط على الملف 
اما بالنسبة الى المشروع بالبرنامج المستخدمArchicad 10 فحجم الملف يتجاوز Mo 385 لهذا يستحيل تحميله
شكرا لك اخي الكريم بو عبدالرحمن666 وفقك الله و الى الامام دائما


----------



## الإياد (10 مارس 2007)

والله مشارع جمياة لكن المشروع الأخر هو شو


----------



## الهلال الأحمر1426 (17 مارس 2007)

الموضوع رائع


----------



## cadmax4 (17 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام الهلال الأحمر1426 و الإياد بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا لكم 
اما المشروع الاخير فهو عبارة عن مركز اداري 
وسوف اوافيكم بالمزيد عن قريب هن شاء الله


----------



## أروى (17 مارس 2007)

العمل ده أكثر من رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## cadmax4 (18 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

الجديد لهذا اليوم 
تصميم لي لمدخل المدينة


----------



## أبوالوليد (18 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله... المشاريع جميلة جدا جدا

واتمنى لك التوفيق أخي الكريم..

ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## cadmax4 (19 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم أبوالوليد واختي الكريمة أروى , و اتمنى لكم التوفيق ان شاء الله 
الجديد لهذا اليوم 
تصميم لي لمدخل المدينة 02


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (19 مارس 2007)

مجهود ممتاز .. . واخراج حلو


----------



## sadoboza (19 مارس 2007)

*اخيرا رايت شىء جميل*

المهندس الجميل 
كاد ماكس تحياتى لك وريحت قلبى بعد ما كنت فقدت الامل فى العماره الحديثه والراقيه وتكون جميله معا 
اقتصاديات البناء اصبحت تفرض نفسها رغم انف المعمارين ولكن شىء ما يبقى الممتازين امثالك
مشروعك جميل ومتزن والوانه رائعه اشكرك كل الشكر على هذا الجمال المتزن المدروس 
اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستمر ايها المهندس الحساس 
مهندس معمارى / صلاح التميمى:63:


----------



## cadmax4 (20 مارس 2007)

*الجديد لهذا اليوم*

السلام عليكم 

اشكرك كل الشكر يا اخي الكريم صلاح التميمى, لقد قلت فأجزلت العطاء في القول, جزاك الله الجنة ولكل واحد مثلكم في الملتقى ولا يبقي لي الا الدعاء لكريم ان يجزيه الله الجنة بكرمه و عفوه وحلمه
جزاك الله عنا كل خير مع التقدير والاحترام للجميع و بارك الله فيكم جميعا

ما في مشاركتي الجديدة لهذااليوم فاحببت ان تكون لمشروع لي ببعض الصور وهو عبارة عن معهد تكوين وتاهيل اليد العاملة المختصة في البناء , حيث يتم بناء هذا المشروع من طرف طلبة هذا المعهد


----------



## cadmax4 (20 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم واليكم الجديد*

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام. 
اما في مشاركتي الجديدة لهذا اليوم فاحببت ان تكون لمشروع لي بمعظم تفاصيله من صور ومساقط...... والذي صممته في سنة 2005 11 03 و يتمثل في جزء من معهد العلوم التجارية ولم يبنى مع كل التحديات و العراقيل المتمثلة في مساحة الارض الصغيرة جدا مقارنة لمشروع بمثل هذا الكبر وكذالك الطراز المعماري المشروط , وبدون حرية كبيرة في التصميم 
مع كل هذا ارجو من الله ان ينال اعجابكم
كما اسالكم ايها الاخوة الكرام ام لا تبخلوا علي بانتقاداتكم العميقة, لانكم بهذا سوف تعينوني كثيرا باذن الله في تطوير و تحسين افكاري واساليبي في التصاميم المقبلة بعون الله
تحياتي لكم جميعا و أسأل الله لكم التوفيق

هذه الصورة للجزء فقط من الكل لمعهد العلوم التجارية 2000 من 7000 مقعد بيداغوجي 




هذه الصورة للجزء فقط من الكل لمعهد العلوم التجارية 2000 من 7000 مقعد بيداغوجي 




هذه الصورة للجزء فقط من الكل لمعهد العلوم التجارية 2000 من 7000 مقعد بيداغوجي 




هذه الصورة للجزء فقط من الكل لمعهد العلوم التجارية 2000 من 7000 مقعد بيداغوجي 




هذه الصورة لداخل المبني بيداغوجي 




هذه الصورة للسقف الزجاجي للاضاءة الطبيعية و الاقتصادية للمبني بيداغوجي 




لقطة ليلية




ما بين الادارة و المكتبة المركزية


----------



## cadmax4 (20 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم واليكم المزيد*

السلام عليكم واليكم المزيد تكملة لمشروع جزء من معهد العلوم التجارية 2000 من 7000 مقعد بيداغوجي ولم يبنى لسبب المنافسة غير العادلة بعيدا كل البعد عن النزاهة ومقاييس الحكم العادل للاسف.... 

هذه الصورة للواجهة الرئيسية للمشروع كامل 7000 مقعد بيداغوجي وليس الجزء فقط




هذه الصورة للواجهة الخلفية للمشروع كامل 7000 مقعد بيداغوجي وليس الجزء فقط




هذه الصورة تمثل المقاطع للمشروع كامل 7000 مقعد بيداغوجي وليس الجزء فقط 









هذه الصورة تمثل نوعية الاضاءة الطبيعية و الاقتصادية لجزء فقط من معهد العلوم التجارية 




هذه الصورة للجزء فقط من الكل لمعهد العلوم التجارية 2000 من 7000 مقعد بيداغوجي


----------



## محمد ظاهر (20 مارس 2007)

عماره سكنية جميلة جدا و الى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## Ali-83 (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا..................... 
وبارك الله فيك ................................................


----------



## cadmax4 (21 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام*

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام
شكرا جزيلا لكم اخوتي الكرام Ali-83 و محمد ظاهر
تحياتي لكم جميعا و أسأل الله لكم التوفيق وساوافيكم بالمزيد عن قريب ان شاء الله:63:


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (27 مارس 2007)

مشاريعك رائعة جدا وبالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (28 مارس 2007)

Good designs, Excellent presentation skills. May Allah bless you and your talent.
A comment: I noticed you are using the white color in your exterior skin for most of your buildings. Try to use different colors and see how the buildings look​


----------



## KNIGHT (28 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على التصاميم الرائعه ... واسمح لي عدم التعليق او النقد لأني لم اصل الى النقد الهادف بعد والاعضاء راح يقومون بالواجب عني ان شاء الله .. واكوون افدتك بالدعم والتشجيع لك .. وللامام ..


----------



## miro1_6 (28 مارس 2007)

ممتاز جدا يا كاد ماكس
وياريت تفيدنا بخبرتك فى مجال العمل
كيف طورت نفسك من مرحلة الدراسة حتى وصلت لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة
ولك منى كل التحية على المجهود الرائع
وترفع راس كل العرب ان شاء الله


----------



## sadoboza (28 مارس 2007)

*الحمد لله*

الجميل والزميل المحترم / كاد ماكس

الحمد لله انه ارانى فيك كل الأمل الذى رجوته من الله ان نجد روح حسن فتحى والدكتور عصام البنانى والدكتور محى الدين الشافعى والدكتور عصام صفى الدين هؤلاء المحترمين وغيرهم فى الوطن العربى من المعمارين منهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر جنودا فى خدمة اعمار الأرض وتزينها بمااحله الله ورضاه الى الأمام ايهاالمهندس النبيل ولى بعض التحفظ على الواجهات ان سمحت بهذا نحتاج الى بعض المرونه والتشكيل المتوازى المرن لهذا المجمع الرائع حتى تكتمل الخطوط الخارجيه كماهى جميله من الداخل ومنسابه ومتزنه لك كل التقدير على المجهود الرائع وواصل فانت على الطريق الصحيح بوركت وبورك اساتذتك المحترمين لك ولهم مليون تحية تقدير واحترام كما اسعدت قلبى وعينى بما قدمت 
مهندس معمارى / صلاح التميمى


----------



## احمد فيتروني (28 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله......اعمال رائعة جداً......
بالتوفيق.....نريد المزيد.......
طريقة الاظهار جيدة...........


----------



## cadmax4 (30 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم امة المسلمين

-احمد فيتروني شكرا لك اخي الكريم ولكم المزيد ان شاء الله و بالتوفيق...

-KNIGHT بارك الله فيك واسال الله لكم التوفيق ان شاء الله 

-فلنساوي خطير شكرا لك اخي الكريم و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

-salaheddin.ramadan اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا التعليق, ممكن جدا ان تكون لهذه المشاريع نظرة اخري ممتازة بالوان اخرى, ولكن وبما انني متواجد حاليا في مدينة تطل على البحر الابيض المتوسط احبذ الاستعمال كثيرا الابيض والازرق لما فيهم من جمال رائع في مثل مذه المدن
واخيرا بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم واسال الله لكم التوفيق ان شاء الله 

-miro1_6 شكرا جزيلا و لكي منى كل التحية على المجهود الرائع في المنتدى
اما لسؤالك كيف طورت نفسك من مرحلة الدراسة حتى وصلت لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة فانا يااختي الكريمة مازلت اعتبر نفسي في المراحل الاولى لي و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين 

اما اخي و زميلي والعزيز و المحترم مهندس معمارى / صلاح التميمى  اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ذوقك الحساس, فقد عجز اللسان عن الوصف و الشكر حياءا وتواضعا من قول كريم محترم ويعلن القلم إستسلامه أمام هذا القول ,وارجو من الله جل وعلى ان يجعلنا جميعا على نهج حسن فتحى والدكتور عصام البنانى والدكتور محى الدين الشافعى والدكتور عصام صفى الدينالم هؤلاء حترمين وغيرهم فى الوطن العربى من المعمارين جنودا فى خدمة اعمار الأرض وتزينها بمااحله الله ورضاه..... ولك مني مليون تحية تقدير واحترام ايها الاخ النبيل
كما اتفق معك اخي الحبيب ان هذا المجمع الرائع يحتاج الى بعض المرونه والتشكيل المتوازى المرن حتى تكتمل الخطوط الخارجيه ,فهذه خلاصة لذوقك رائع, ولكن اخي الجميل هذا الجزء من معهد العلوم التجارية ولم يبنى مع كل التحديات و العراقيل المتمثلة في مساحة الارض الصغيرة جدا مقارنة لمشروع بمثل هذا الكبر وكذالك الطراز المعماري المشروط , وبدون حرية كبيرة في التصميم 

واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى ودمتم في رعاية الله وأثابكم الله عنّا كل خير وجزاكم الله خيرا و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## hammhamm44 (30 مارس 2007)

رائع رائع و10000000000000000 رائع
منتهى الجمال


----------



## cadmax4 (30 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم واليكم المزيد*

اليكم المزيد الجديد لهذا اليوم


----------



## miro1_6 (31 مارس 2007)

لا تحتاج الى رايى طبعا
انت عارفة اكيد هههههه
اما عن اللونين الابيض والازرق
مع احترامى للجميع اللونيين رائعين وانا شخصيا بحبهم اووى
واتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## cadmax4 (31 مارس 2007)

لكي ذوق جميييييل يا miro1_6
شكرا لك على مرورك اللطيف
وفقك الله اختي الكريمة و الى الامام دائما


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (5 أبريل 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه كمان وكمان بجد مشاريع ممتازه بل اكثر من ممتازه طبعا احنا بنحكم على الاظهار والتصميم للكتله والشكل الخارجي مشوفتش المساقط لكن اتوقع ان شاء الله انها اكيد بنفس المستوى وفققك الله 
ولكن عندي بس جزئيه صغيره في الصور العليا هل حجم عامود الاضاءه كبير شويه اي نسبته اكبر قليلا من المعتاد وهذا واضح من وضعية السارات حولها ام ان هذه خدعه بصريه من لقطة المنظور واتجاه اللقطه 
كمان حبيت اسال سؤال عسى الله ينفع به الاخرين اخي الكريم المشاريع دي رسمتها اركي كاد وبعدين حولتها للماكس ولا ايه بالظبط مع العلم طبعا ان الاركي بيرسم تو دي وثري دي طبعا في وقت واحد هل هذا فعلا ما تم ام تم رسم المنظور مره اخي في الماكس 
واشكرك جدا واتمنى من الله ان يزيدك علما وينفع بك الاخرين ان شاء الله


----------



## cadmax4 (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الكريم moshakes_83 بارك الله فيك واحييك على ملاحظاتك القيمة ودقة التمييز عندك وهذا راجع لخبرتك الممتازة احييك اخي الكريم ولك مني مليون تحية تقدير واحترام ايها الاخ النبيل

فعلا حجم عامود الاضاءه كبير شويه اي نسبته اكبر قليلا من المعتاد بالنسبة للاعمدة الكبيرة وهذا اما بالنسبة للاعمدة المتوسطة الطول فهي ممثلة بمقياسها الحقيقي و كونها تظهر اكبر نوعا ما من المعتاد راجع لقربها من موقع الناظر, و هذا لبعد الناظر عن المنظور بمسافة 75 م او اكثر 

كل المشاريع صممت اولا بال 3d Archicad ثم 3d Archicad ثم الاخراج بال 3ds max

- المبنى السكني المتكون من 15 طابق .... 3d 3ds max 2d Archicad
- المبنى الاداري على شكل 3d 3ds max 2d Archicad ....... L 
- 2000 مقعد بيداغوجي من اصل 7000 3d Archicad 2d Archicad
- مداخل المدينة ................................. 3d 3ds max 2d Archicad 
- مركز تجاري 3d 3ds max 2d Archicad BYA Eléctronic 
- معهد تكوين اليد العاملة المحترفة........ 3d 3ds max 2d Archicad 
- ابراج لطفي ................................... 3d 3ds max 2d Archicad 
- مبني التامينات. ........... 3d 3ds max 2d Archicad CAAR 

كما انصح الجميع باستعمال 3d و Archicad 2d لما فيه من فائدة كبيرة و دقة كبيرة وربح للوقت ,و في سنوات مضت كنت مثل الجميع ادافع عن برنامج مثل Autocad حتي اكتشفت برنامج آخر وهواحسن منه Archicad فادركت اني ضيعت وقتا كبيرا في تصاميمي بال Autocad, ولي نفس القصة مع artlantis و 3ds max او Maya لاني ابحث مثل الجميع عن الجودة و الصور التي تقترب من الحقيقة

اشكرك جدا واتمنى من الله ان يزيدك علما وينفع بك الاخرين ان شاء الله, واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## روان ناصر (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
مو عارفه كيف بدي ابدى بس لما الواحد منا يشوف متل هالابداع ما في يحكي شي ( ان الصمت في حرم الجمال جمالوو )
بصراحه ما في تعليق على مشاريعك الرائعه و اللي بتنم عن فكر و احساس و ذوق عالي جدا
موفق اخي الكريم و بتمنالك التقدم اكتر و اكتر و ارجو انو تتحفنا دائما باعمالك الرائعه و ما تبخل علينا
و يعطيك العافيه ..روان


----------



## cadmax4 (6 أبريل 2007)

وعليكم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
لا تامنين فقط بالمقولة :خير الكلام ما قل و دل , بل تطبقينها ايضا اختي الكريمة روان ناصر هاهاها....
الجميل هو ذوقكي الحساس لماهو جميل اختي الكريمة فما يسعني الا ان اشكركي ولكي مني مليون تحية تقدير واحترام ايها الاخت النبيلة
اشكرك جدا واتمنى من الله ان يزيدك علما وينفع بك الاخرين ان شاء الله, واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## salaharchi (7 أبريل 2007)

و الله اخراج رائع
هو الالوان ناقصة نوعا ما
حاول التركيز أكثر على الخامات
و الله يوفقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتك


----------



## New_Arch (8 أبريل 2007)

اخي المهندس المعماري الفنان كاد ماكس شغلك رائع جدا وفوق قدرتي على الوصف بس ارجو منك الا تتجاهل مشاركتي وان ترد عليها
1- ياريت لو تعطيني رابط لبرنامج Archicad 10 ويفضل لو ان له برنامج تعليمي
2- اريد ان اعرف ماهي الخطوة الاولى في تفكيرك عند بدأ اي تصميم والتي تصل بها الى هذا المستوى الرائع من التصميم ( فكرة التصميم )
3- لاحظت ان المدخل أو الرمز في المشاركة رقم 47# هو نفس تصميم بوابة المدينة في المشاركة رقم 40# فهل هذا صحيح
4- اريد ان اصل الى مستوى متقدم في الاظهار عن طريق الكمبيوتر كما وصلت انت لاني بصراحة معجب جدا بشغل الاظهار عندك فهل من الممكن ان تدلني الى بداية الطريق والبرامج التي تعمل بها ولو من الممكن ادراج لينكات لها واكيد ربنا هيجزيك كل خير ان شاء الله

على فكرة انا طالب في أول سنة من الهندسة المعمارية
ارجو مرة أخرى عدم تجاهل المشاركة والرد على جميع النقاط
:63:


----------



## ابوعمر11 (8 أبريل 2007)

والله ما شاء الله رهيب جدا 
وشغل نظيف


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

مجهود رائع يابشمهندس والله الموفق
أنا ليا طلب عندك 
إحنا مهندسين إن شاء الله ..... ياريت تبعتلنا المساقط الأفقية أو تظهرهالنا بشكل واضح
لأن العاميين بس هما الي ممكن تعرضلهم مناظير ووجهات
أنا مش بعيب في حد بكلمة العاميين أن قصدي بالعاميين في الهندسة


----------



## cadmax4 (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
 ابوعمر11 شكرا لك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك واسال الله لكم التوفيق ان شاء الله

salaharchi شكرا لك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ونصيحتك فائدة لنا في المستقبل ان شاء الله 

mostafa_eng_83 شكرا لك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك, اما بالنسبة للمساقط فارجو المعذرة لان هذه المشاريع ليست لغرض تعليمي بل هي الآن اما ممتلكات خاصة او حكومية فيصبح الاستعمال مخالف للقانون و الضوابط المهنية فارجوا المعذرة مرة ثانية 

اخي الكريم New_Arch بارك الله فيك واحييك على ملاحظاتك القيمة ودقة التمييز عندك ولهذا سوف يكون لك ان شاء الله خبرة الممتازة احييك اخي الكريم ولك مني مليون تحية تقدير واحترام ايها الاخ النبيل
اما لطلبك اخي العزيز فلم اتجاهل مشاركة ما في يوما ما .
اما بالنسبة لل المدخل أو الرمز في المشاركة رقم 47# هو نفس تصميم بوابة المدينة في المشاركة رقم 40# فهل هذا صحيح , نعم هذا صحيح واحييك مرة ثانية على دقة التمييز , وكان الاختيار لهذا الرمز لما فيه من دلائل رمزية تتماشى مع مشروع 2000 مقعد بيداغوجي 
اما بالنسبة لي ماهي الخطوة الاولى في تفكير عند بدأ اي تصميم والتي تصل بها الى هذا المستوى الرائع من التصميم : 
اولا :فانا يا اخي الكريم مازلت اعتبر نفسي في المراحل الاولى لي و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين 

ثانيا : عند بدأ اي تصميم اتخيل وكأني واحد من من سيستعملون هذا المبنى فاقوم بدراسة معمقة حول متطلبات المشروع من فضاءات و مساحات و مراعاة نظم السلامة واقتصاديات المبنى.... 

ثالتا : انا من هواة المزج بين مدرستين Structuralisme & fonctionnalisme

رابعا : فكرة التصميم عندي كثيرا ما تكون خاصة بالمبنى نفسه, حيث ان الفكرة تستوحى غالبا من نوعية و اسم و صورة المشروع نفسه , وبذالك نقوم بالتعبيرالرمزي عن كل هذا من خلال الواجهات والمنظور و المخططات وهذا بما يسمى بال Métaphore.......

ولطريقة الاظهار عن طريق الكمبيوتر فانصحك اخي الكريم كما انصح الجميع باستعمال 3d و Archicad 2d لما فيه من فائدة كبيرة و دقة كبيرة وربح للوقت ,و في سنوات مضت كنت مثل الجميع ادافع عن برنامج مثل Autocad حتي اكتشفت برنامج آخر وهواحسن منه Archicad فادركت اني ضيعت وقتا كبيرا في تصاميمي بال Autocad, ولي نفس القصة مع artlantis و 3ds max او Maya لاني ابحث مثل الجميع عن الجودة و الصور التي تقترب من الحقيقة

فعليك ان تعمل اولا بال 2d & 3d Archicad حتى تتمكن منه ثم العمل ب 3ds max للاظهار فلك ان تلاحظ ان مشروع ال2000 مقعد صمم بال2d & 3d Archicad من الاول الى الاخر
و 3ي لمداخل المدينة كذالك 
وفي الاخير اليك روابط لبرنامج Archicad 10 ويفضل لو ان له برنامج تعليمي:
Archicad 10 Interactive Training Guide International 10 
http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/mac/fiche/0,39021720,39224240s,00.htm
Archicad 10 Student Edition SPA
http://www.businessmobile.fr/telecharger/0,39045761,39267193s,00.htm
http://www.businessmobile.fr/rechercher/?query=archicad+10
http://www.zdnet.fr/rechercher/?query=archicad+10&collection=telecharger

شكرا للجميع و بارك الله فيكم 
واتمنى من الله ان يزيدكم علما وينفع بكم الاخرين ان شاء الله, واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخ cadmax4 على ردك الوافي بس انا قلتلك ( ارجو مرة أخرى عدم تجاهل المشاركة والرد على جميع النقاط ) فقط لأني مهتم بالموضوع وعندي رغبة في التعلم وانا عارف تماما من مشاركاتك انك لا تتجاهل أحد
بس انا عندي مشكلة وهي اني مش عارف اتعامل مع هذه المواقع أرجو ان تعلمني الطريقة أو ترفعها على أي موقع آخر ذي megaup load مثلا أو الرابيد شير آسف لأني هتعبك
سؤال أخير هل كل هذه اروابط تخص الجانب التعليمي فقط وبأي لغة هي ؟؟
اذا كانت تعليمي فقط فياريت لو تعمل رابط للبرنامج نفسة وياسلام لو كان التعليمي بالعربية أو الانجليزية .......
آسف على الاطالة وشكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## batool2 (9 أبريل 2007)

:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :84: :84: :84: :84: :84: :84: :84: :75: :75: :12: :12: :12: :12: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :12: :12: :12: :12: 


السلام عليكم 

اخراج رائع .. وتصاميم جيدة جدا .. أسأل الله لك التوفيق ,واتمن نص اكون مثلك لان انا موا
مهندسه ولكن عندي هوايه منذ الصغير واتمن من ياخذ بايدي ويعلمني هشكل ان شاءلله في 
الجنه باخذه اذا ماحد راضي يمد لي يد العوان ويقول لي مبداء الهندسه المعماريه شلون نفسي 
اشتغل مساعد مع مهندس هنا بس كله عيب عيب الله يزيدك دوم ..

:55: :55: :55: :55: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## cadmax4 (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرااختي الكريمة batool2 ولكي ان تدخلي قسم ال 3d max و photoshop وستجدين ان شاء الله ما يحفزكي على التعلم والاستفادة من الدروس المقدمة بشكل جميييل في هذا القسم ولكي ان تجدي دروسا كاملة و بالعربية .... واليكي هذا الرابط الممتاز
http://www.cgway.net/showthread.php?t=78

اما اخي الكريم New_Arch فاليك بعض العناوين التي ان شاء الله ستساعدك
http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/windows/fiche/0,39021313,39267491s,00.htm
http://www.download.com/Archicad-10-Student-Edition-International/3000-2267_4-10551540.html

و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (21 أبريل 2007)

الاخ cadmax4
الواقع انني تاخرت كثيرا عن رؤية اعمالك المتميزة وطريقة اظهار مشروعاتك .....حقيقي اعجبتني جدا
لابد ان تمدنا بالعديد والعديد من الاعمال
ولكن ارجو منك ان تضع كل مشروع في صفحة.....حتي يمكن تركيز المشاركة في موضوع واحد

والحق يقال هو مستوي يجب ان يحتذي به في العمل......
الي الامام ولا تبخل علينا بمجهوداتك واعمالك المميزة حتي التي لم تنفذ.......والتي لم تاخذ حقها للنجاح


----------



## cadmax4 (22 أبريل 2007)

اخي و زميلي العزيز و المحترم مهندس معمارى /احمد حسني رضوان اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ذوقك الحساس
فعلا وضع كل مشروع في صفحة.....حتي يمكن تركيز المشاركة في موضوع واحد هو الحل الافضل
وان شاء الله اوافيكم بالجديد 
بارك الله فيك واحييك على مجهوداتك القيمة في المنتدي
اشكرك جدا واتمنى من الله ان يزيدك علما وينفع بك الاخرين ان شاء الله, واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## batool2 (31 مايو 2007)

نفسي اعرف هذا الشغل مشتغل علي ماذا اي برنامج تسلم يدك ياخوي العزيز


----------



## hassandiab (31 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا شغل الماكس اللى انتا عاملة بس فيه مشكله التماثل الموجود فى الواجهات يعتبر نقطة ضعف فى تصميمك حاول تبعد عن التماثل شويه هيدلك شغل اقوى


----------



## أماني محمد أمين (9 يونيو 2007)

*بسم الله*

اعمالك هايله و واضح اوي انك محترف المكس... و للاسف انا لسه فى البدايه خالص و مش حقدر انقد الاعمال الرائعه دي 
بالتوفيق كمان وكمان ان شاء الله


----------



## الناصر79 (9 يونيو 2007)

اعمال جميله جدا 
عاشت الايادي


----------



## علي الغريباوي (10 يونيو 2007)

برأيي المتواضع هذا عمل رائع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (10 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم اردت ان اسال سؤالا في الارشي كاد لو تكرمت 
هل يمكن ان اقوم بعمل حائط على شكل مخروط في الاركي كاد cone ومع ذلك استطيع فتح شبابيك فيها ام لا 
لان في الارشي كاد 10 وجدنا انه اضاف حوائط مائله ولكن على خط مستقيم ويمكن فتح شبابيك فيها
اما الحوائط المائله على المنحنيات لم اجدها ولم استطع التوصل اليها فهل ساعدتني من فضلك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد محمد صبرى (10 يونيو 2007)

تحفه فعلا
بس انت عاوز راينا فيها ليه


----------



## عاشور86 (12 يونيو 2007)

عماره جميله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اللص الطائر (12 يونيو 2007)

بصراحة عمل ومجهود رااااااائع


----------



## اللص الطائر (12 يونيو 2007)

ياريت نشوف لك المزيد والمزيد


----------



## SPIDERMAN01210 (13 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وسلم ايديك
مجهوده فوق العظيم


----------



## المعمار أحمد (14 يونيو 2007)

مشروع ممتاز


----------



## محمدي2006 (14 يونيو 2007)

cher frere cadmax4, a travers ces présentations , tu nous viens de démontré du degré de professionalisme que t'a atteint, franchement , j'ai rarement vu cela ,et qu'on peut etre a la hauteur et avoir mm le mm niveau que les occidentaux , rien n'est impossible d'ailleurs, tout cela vient avec les un peu de sacrifice et surtout de la continuité.
j'espere qu'ils ne te décourageront pas ces salauds de maitres d'ouvrage "" les saboteurs par excelence
que dieu puisse te donner le courage de continuer sur cette voie" , , ,


----------



## freeribo (14 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله 

شغل حلو و جميل


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالبارى (25 يونيو 2007)

عمارة رائعة جدا شكرا كتير ياباش مهندس


----------



## الوفية دائما (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

ما شاء الله .....عمل ممتاز ننتظر المزيد ان شا ء الله


----------



## cadmax4 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بارك الله فيكم واحييكم على مداخلاتكم االطيفة و المشجعة

اشكركم جدا واتمنى من الله ان يزيدكم علما وينفع بكم الاخرين ان شاء الله, واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## sail (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخراج جميل و التصميم اجمل و لا غبار عليها نفذ على بركة الله


----------



## خالد صلاح (11 سبتمبر 2007)

لا اعتقد ان رائي سيقدم او يؤخر بعد كل ما ورد بردود الاخوة الزملاء من مديح انت اهل له ..
لكن اعتقد ان الواجب يحتم ذلك .. بالتأكيد يشرفنا ان بين المعمارين العرب من هو مثلك


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*ماشاءالله لا قوة الا بالله*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
في البدايه لا بد من الاعتراف بالحرفيه العاليه الواضحه في جميع الاعمال التي عرضتها علينا وان كان بعضها لم يفتح معي الا انها جميعا تشترك في جهد واضح ومتميز الا ان لي بعض الملاحظات اذا سمحت لي :
اولا- لقد اهدرت حق بقيه المشاريع في المشاهدة فالجميع يدخل على الرابط فيرى العمارة السكنيه ثم يعلق عليها ويمضي لو نوهت عن وجود مشاريع اخرى داخل الموضوع فهي تستحق المشاهدة او تضعها في مواضيع جديده منفصله ليراها الجميع ويستفيدوا بها وجزاك الله خيرا.
ثانيا- كنت اعتقد بما اننا في ملتقى المهندسين وفي قسم العمارة وجميعنا في الغالب معماريون ان يكون لكل منا ملاحظة على المشاريع على الاقل يمكن للجميع مناقشتها وابدا رايهم فيها واعتقد ان هذا هو غرضك في عرضها علينا وهذا لا يعني ان يكتفي المبتدئيين بكلمات الشكر والاعجاب والتي لا انكر استحقاقك لها ولكن حتى طلاب اولى عمارة يستطيعون النقد وابداء اراءهم فالعمارة في الاساس فن وزوق ثم دراسه واحتراف لذا امل من الجميع عند وجود موضوع جيد يقدم لنا مادة للنقاش وتبادل الراي والخبرات ان لا يعتقد احد انه اصغر من التعليق او النقد ويكتفي فقط بعبارات الشكر وبارك الله في الجميع .
ثالثا - لن اعلق على التصميمات والاخراج فقد جد الجميع في الثناء عليها ولن ازيد ولكن لي ملاحظة بسيطه على خطوطك سواء في الكتل او في الواجهات فهي في الغالب حاده وتميل للعمليه ولا تستخدم المنحنيات سواء في المسقط الافقي او في الواجهات رغم ان الفرغات التي تحدد بانحنائات تعطي غنى في الفراغ الداخلي وتشكيل جيد في الواجهات وكذلك استخدام الارش في الواجهه بصورة تبتعد عن السمتريه ايضا يعطي تشكيل اجمل وادفئ للواجهة وانا اوافق احد الاخوة على ان ابتعادك عن السمتريه او التماثل دون الاخلال بتوازن الواجهة سيعطيك نتيجةاجمل هذا رأيي وارجو ان يكون ذا قيمه .
وفي نهايه لي سؤال لقد ذكرت في احد تعقيباتك عن مزجك بين مدرستين للعمارة الحديثة فهل يوجد مواقع تعرف اكثر بهذه المدارس واسسها ومبادئها لنعرف اكثرعنها؟
شكرا لسعة صدرك وبارك الله فيك:75: :75:


----------



## cadmax4 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أولا شكرا للجميع على مداخلاتهم وأرجو أن أكون عند حسن ظنهم بي 
شكرا للاخوة الكرام خالد صلاح و sail . مهندسة\مروة على مروركم الكريم

اللهم إجعلني خيرا مما يظنون واغفر لي ما لا يعلمون

أما ملاحظاتك يااختي الكريمة مهندسة\مروة
اولا- فعلا لقد اهدرت حق بقيه المشاريع في المشاهدة وهذا عمل غير مقصود حيث انني حاولت مرارا وتكرارا طلبا من الادارة تغيير عنوان الموضوع من ماهو رايكم بهذه العمارة السكنية في اول مشاركة لي.؟ .... الى من مشاريعي... كي يتسنى للاعضاء الكرام ادراك والنقد جل المشاريع المدرجة....فهناك الكثير من المشاريع التي لم تدرج لهذا السبب. وان شاء الله ادركها وفي المواضيع القادمة

ثانيا- اعتقادك في محله . فكلمات الشكر والاعجاب للاخوة الاعضاء بارك الله فيهم واحييهم على مداخلاتكم االطيفة و المشجعة تبقى مشجعة. ولكن النقد والملاحظات الهادفة هي غايتي لادراك ايجابيات وسلبيات المشروع وكذالك لتصحيح وتطوير افكاري ونصيحتك فائدة لنا في المستقبل ان شاء الله و مادة للنقاش وتبادل الراي والخبرات... وانا معكي في انه لا يعتقد احد انه اصغر من التعليق او النقد ويكتفي فقط بعبارات الشكر لانني اامن ان الفكرة اكبر من المصمم اي ليس هنالك مهندسون عظماء ولكن هنالك افكار واساليب عظيمة

ثالثا - اشكركي على الملاحظة القيمة وانا مامن بان ابتعادي عن السمتريه او التماثل دون الاخلال بتوازن الواجهة سيعطي نتيجة اجمل. وهذا ماقد قمت و اقوم به في الكثير من المشاريع ولكني في بعض الاحيان ملزم بتوظيف السمتريه او التماثل لعدة اسباب منها ادارية او للتبسيط او للانسجام التام مع المحيط الخارجي والذي عادة ما يكون نسيج تطغى عليه السمتريه او التماثل
اما بالنسبة لاستخدام المنحنيات سواء في المسقط الافقي او في الواجهات فقد حصل ذالك في بعض التصاميم وانا من عشاق وهواة استخدام المنحنيات وساوفيكم ببعضها ان شاء الله لاحقا
واخيرا اليكي اختي الكريمة بعض مواقع للتعرف اكثر بمدارس Structuralisme & fonctionnalisme واسسها ومبادئها .

http://www.bauhaus-dessau.de/en/index.asp 

وسؤافيكي بالمزيد من الروابط عن قريب ان شاء الله 

اشكركم جدا واتمنى من الله ان يزيدكم علما وينفع بكم الاخرين ان شاء الله, واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## محمد زعيتر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أنا كتير ممنون لأنو كنت عم دور على هل الشغل


----------



## med-dz (30 سبتمبر 2007)

لا أستطيع إلا أن أبدي إعجابي بهذه المشاريع ... :34:

أفكار مبتكرة و تنسيق جيد ينم عن معرفة و ذوق رفيع ...

اختيار موفق للألوان ... و ادماج جيد للمشروع "integration au site"

لك الشكر على الموضوع الممتاز و مشاركتنا انجازاتك

تحياتي ،


----------



## bradoine (30 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم بارك الله بك شكرا


----------



## amr0783 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود ممتاز و رائع و أضم صوتي لصوتك و أحث الجميع علي إستخدام archicad 10


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

عمل جميل ويدل على قدرة في التعامل مع المفردات المعمارية التي قمت باختيارها .

احب ان اسئل اين موقع هذة المشاريع وذلك على مستو تخطيط الموقع او المدينة .
المخططات الافقية توضح الكثير من الامور التي انا اعرف انك قد استخدمتها ولكن الكتل و المناظير غير كافية لتوضيح افكار .
لديك القدرة في تعامل مع الاشكال ولكن لي سؤال و هو اين تاثير الموقع.
وسؤالي هذا من اعجابي باعمالك .


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي Cadmax4 لقد أبدعت في عملك فهو رائع. اريد فقط ان أعرف الموقع الدي تبنى فيه العمارة السكنية، و أن تخبرني عن La structure هل هي en béton armé ou précontraint
و الجدران الخارجية maçonnerie ou préfabriqués و أريد أن اسالك أخي ماهي المواضع التي يجب أن نستعمل فيها les refonds في مباني كهذه. معذرة عن الازعاج، وفقك الله و شكرا


----------



## arch_alduribi (3 أكتوبر 2007)

عمارة سكنية رائعة.... أخراج معماري مميز ...
الله يوفقك وتستمر في العطاء....


----------



## سهام الخطاب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ...بارك الله لك عملك يا cadmax4 ...
اعمال بها مجهود واضح ومميز ....بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## الملكة فريدة (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ونرجو المزيد


----------



## agms909 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

واضح جدا أن عملك متقن ومتميز ولديك حرص شديد على إخراج أعمالك في أحسن صورة... ولكن تبقى مشكلة العمارات السكنية قائمة.


----------



## cadmax4 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> واضح جدا أن عملك متقن ومتميز ولديك حرص شديد على إخراج أعمالك في أحسن صورة... ولكن تبقى مشكلة العمارات السكنية قائمة.



بالفعل وللاسف اخي الكريم جمال الهمالي اللافي تبقى مشكلة العمارات السكنية قائمة ما دامة السياسات المتبعة من طرف الدولة ومن من لهم الكلمة الاخيرة في مثل هذه المشاريع بعيدين كل البعد عن العلاقة الوظيفية و الحسية للبناء مع الفرد والاسرة ثم المجتمع

من هنا يطرح السؤال ما هو دور المعماري في ظل السياسات المتبعة من الدولة ومن صناع القرار..؟
و ماهي مكانة الابداع و التقدم في ظل هذه المنهجية المتبعة في الدول النامية و البعيدة كل البعد عن اسس ومعايير العلمية المتفق عليها ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## mimi25 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي cadmax لقد طرحت عليك أسئلة مهمة بالنسبة لي و لم تجبني. أنا في انتظار إجابتك و أتمنى أن تفيدنا يمعلومات قيمة.


----------



## احمد822 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك


----------



## Designer_DZ (6 أكتوبر 2007)

Bravooooooooooooooooooo CADMAX(31


----------



## alaanabil (7 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك
شغل جامد الله ينور واخراج جميل
والوان رائعه
دايما بالتوفيق
شكرا على هذا العرض الرائع والمتنوع
وفى انتظار المزيد من هذه العروض


----------



## مهندس فكر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

عرض رررائع واتمنى لك التوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## ك بولا (12 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى العزيز cadmax4 المشاريع رائعة ومشروع العمارة السكنية اكثر من رائع وعملك يدل على مهاراتك:15:


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (12 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و المشروع الاول حلو بس كله بالفرنسي !!! مافهمنا شي ههههه
اما شكل المشروع الثاني فهوه على بساطته رائع و لطيف ( بس ما قلتلنا وظيفته بس انا شكيت انه مطعم او شي خدمي ترفيهي ) 
المشروع الثالث ما فهمت منه شي لان ما لقيت غير الموقع العام و اللي ما فهمت منه الكثير و الحمد لله ...
بس شكري الك مرة اخرى و ياريت تشاركنا معك بنسخة عن هالبرنامج لاني تشوقت لاستخدامه .


----------



## عمر محمد3 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

الله اكبر بسم الله ما شاء الله .....هذا من اروع ما رايت
ولكن لو سمحت انا عايز لوح توزيع الكهرباء وكيفية قراتها؟وارجو الرد....وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## sasy0o0o (13 أكتوبر 2007)

الكبارى والمداخل تحفة بجد (لكن ومتزعلش العمارة اللى فى الاول كشغل اخراج وثرى دى ماكس جميلة لكن تقليدية جدا فى الواجهة)


----------



## المعمار أحمد (14 أكتوبر 2007)

تصاميم حلووووه


----------



## وسام ضامد (14 أكتوبر 2007)

ابداع والله ابداع


----------



## lana96 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

تصميم جميل الله يوفقك


----------



## rejrej_ben (7 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
تمنياي لك بالتقدم


----------



## الناصر79 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

اعمال جميله اخي 
عاشت الايادي 
تقبل مروري


----------



## دينا حامد (9 نوفمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*ثري دي لايف للمجسمات*

مستوي العمل رائع ولا يحتاج لعمل استفتاء
الي الامام دائما
كن متميزا حتي لا تضيع وسط الزحام
كن مبدعا حتي لا تنتظر فتات الاخرين 


*3D Life Maquette*
*ثري دي لايف*
*للمجسـمات*​ 
*السادة*
*الطلبة والمعماريون*
*نتشرف أن نعلن لكم عن*
*استعدادنا لتنفيذ مجسمات**أعمالكم*
*بأقل التكاليف**وأفضل الخامات وأدق طرق التنفيذ*
*مع تحياتنا*
*3D Life Maquette*
*esdlive*
*@*
*yahoo & hotmail*
*0020109494489*​


----------



## بسماتي (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مؤكد ردي هذ متأخر جدا خاصة اني جابة بيه بعد 10 شهور و لكن ان كنت نعرف بلادي و مشاريعها و سرعتنا في انجاز الاعمال فمش حنكون متأخرة بككككل.... عموما ... العمارة المعروضة لنا جميلة و تركيب الكتل بها ايضاً جميل و هذا ينطبق على المشروعين الاخرين ايضا ..
الا اني احب ان الفت نظرك الى ما يلي:
1.علاقة (اول الشرفات التي تحد المشروع من اليمين و اليسار) بالنهاية الزرقاء لخط الاقواس اعتقد لو ان مساحة الازرق ارتفعت اكثر لكان افضل لان هذا يعطي القوس راحة و تشامخ في كيانه ..
2. منطقة المدخل ..لا اعتقد ان تلك المظلة هي ما يجب ان يبدأ بها الداخل الى المشروع لانها ستحجب كل ما فوق المدخل بالنسبة لعين الانسان الواقف مباشرة امام الموقع -هذا من جهة- و من جهة اخرى اجدها غير مدروسة ابدا في تأثيرها البصري و كانها وضعت في اخر لحظات التصميم فقط لتقول لنا انك تهتم لحمايتنا من الامطار ..
3.اعجبني القوس المفتوح الذي ينهي شكل العمارة( و لو انني اهتم جدا جدا بتلك المنطقة من الاقواس لكونها (مفتاح العقد او القوس) وا ني ارى اننها يمكن ان نقطة لتسليط الضوء (منطقة ضوء) او نقطة اللاند مارك للعمارة ...او هي التي ينبغي تتويجها بماسة التفوق ..زفشكرا لك و الحياة حلوة بمعمارييين زيك
و السلام


----------



## biz2nas (13 مارس 2009)

عمارة رائعة لكن اتمنى ان تعرض المخططات


----------



## Alnazeer (13 مارس 2009)

لك الشكر أجزله على هذا العمل الرائع.. وأتمنى لك دوالم التوفيق والنجاح ...
تحياتي,,,,,,


----------



## angleena (14 مارس 2009)

العمل رائع جدا
يا ريت تدعمونا بمشروع لمبنى سكني مكون من 7 شقق 
انا مجتاجه لاشوف اكتر من مشروع لحتى اخد افكار منهم
يا ريت تساعدوني بمشروعي
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندسة زينه (15 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله
عن جد التصاميم فيها جهد واضح وحلوة...
( وأنا بصراحة مو سهل أقول عن العمل انه جيد :d:d:d:d)
بس بالفعل العمل جيد
ماأعجبني فيه بروزات الكتل وتراجعها 
ملاحظاتي :
ما سبب وجود كواجهات كاملة بلا أي فتحة 
هناك تماثل قوي جدا في المشروع حبذا لو لم يكن 
المشروع ضخم جدا جدا

وبصراحة أنا لو تخيلته لعمارة سكنية أصغر وليس برج سيكون أجمل بكثير ونسبه ألطف
مشكور جدا


----------



## سامي حم (21 مارس 2009)

عندي ملاحضه وارجو ان تتقبلها بروح رياضيه 
في الشروع الثاني عنق الزجاجه في مدخل المشروع اتوقع انه يحتاج الي اعادة النظر


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (23 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيكم تاعافية على هذا المجهود


----------



## ناادية (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ماشاء الله 
الله يبارلك و يوفقك 
هاذي في وهران اممممم مليح من بعد نروح نشوفهم باذن الله


----------



## odwan (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (26 يونيو 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وربنا يوفقك اخي


----------



## معماريين (26 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
الله يبارك في الأخراج و التصميم


----------



## الحائر فى السماء (26 يونيو 2010)

عمل ممتاز والله يباركلك


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (27 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله لاقوه الا بالله


----------



## Abu Hammad (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والى الأمام...


----------



## mwa (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممتازة
وربنا يوفقك الى الاحسن

والى الامام


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (1 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله
عمارة ممتازرة جدا
وكذلك المشروع الثاني
فعلا عمل متعوب عليه للغاية
ما شاء الله


----------



## menir (2 يوليو 2010)

باسم الله ما شاء الله يا أخي الحبيب ، رب يبارك في أعمالك


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله ...بارك الله لك عملك اخي الكريم ...
اعمال بها مجهود واضح ....بالتوفيق دائما والي الامام*
 *عمارة جميلة وتصميم حرفي ومزوق 
ياريت تكمل مجهودك الرائع بالمخططات .... للعمارة السكنية ....
ان لك مهارة واضحة تظهرها التناسق في كل جوانب المنظور 
بوركت .*​

​


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

اخراج رائع .. وتصاميم جيدة جدا .. أسأل الله لك التوفيق*
*هل لي بطلب هذه المشاريع على الاوتوكاد وهذا العشم في مساعدة اخوكم المتورط و انا بامس الحاجة لمد يد العون يا اخواني للاستفادة بها في مشروعي و شكرا لكم و لكم جزيل الشكر 
*​


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (5 يوليو 2010)

عمارة رائعة وواضح المجهود المبذول فى التصميم


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (5 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك لصالح الاعمال


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (5 يوليو 2010)

استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## مازن ألحسن (6 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع وألأروع لواستخدمت ألأقواس ألأسلامية ان كان موق البناية في الوطن العربي بدلا من الاقواس الرومانية
كتوزيع فعاليات وتصميم واجهة رائعة ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## المعمار أحمد (6 يوليو 2010)

أعجبني تصميم العمارة بشكل كبييير على الرغم من البساطة قدرت تخلق شكل جميييييل ،،
بالتوفيق


----------



## rafef (8 يوليو 2010)

جدا تصاميم رائعة وارجو من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## rasty (12 يوليو 2010)

عاشت ايد مشاربع جدا حلوة


----------



## ahmed_d (12 يوليو 2010)

جميل ماشاء الله
يعجبني تصميم الواجهات واستخدام الميرور في الرئيسيه بنجاح
ولكن كان يفضل وجود المسقط الافقي لهذا العدد من الشقق السكنيه لإكتمال التقييم ومدي تحقيق نجاح شبكه العلاقات والمناطق للعناصر وخلافه من عناصر تصميم المسقط...
بالتوفيق


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (13 يوليو 2010)

جهد اكثر من رائع من ناحية التصميم وكذلك الاخراج 
بارك الله في علمك ونفع بك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 يوليو 2010)

جهد كبير و ممتاز نرجو لك كل التوفيق في مجال العمل و المزيد من الابداع في مجال التصميم ونسال الله ان يوفقك الى كل الخير


----------



## arc.hosam (14 يوليو 2010)

عمل متميز اتمنى لك مزيد من التوفيق وخلى بالك من النسب


----------



## mashaly (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (12 مارس 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## MOHAMEDKHOSHT (13 مارس 2011)

تصميم رائع حفظك الله لكن ارجو منك ان تهتم بالنواحي التفصيلية للمشروع ليصبح اكثر روعة شكرا


----------



## feith (14 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## محمد غسان محمود (14 مارس 2011)

مشروع العمارة ممتاز ولو أني كنت أريد أن أعرف في لأي بلد صمم هذا المشروع وشكرا


----------



## bestgirl2188 (14 مارس 2011)

ابداااااااااااع
بالتوفيق....


----------



## علاء يوسف (14 مارس 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (14 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله عمل جميل جدا
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## احمد امام حماد (14 مارس 2011)

لا تنزعج من رأيي يا سيدى ولكن ارى انه بالنسبه للعمارة السكنيه المفردات المعماريه غير متوافقة مع بعضها البعض واللون الازرق الداكن افسدها الى حد ما وهناك بعض المفردات بلا داعى تشعر فيها بالتكلف والتزيد بالاضافه انها لاتحمل هويه اما المبنى الزجاجى فأعتقد أنه بنسب الفتحات الزجاجيه المتسعة جدا هذه بعيد عن الاعتبارات البيئيه واغترابى أكثر منه عربى غير مناسب من حيث الطابع والشخصيه والبيئه أما مستوى الاخراج فهو جيد


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (17 مارس 2011)

جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله عمل جميل


----------



## arch. hiba (3 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله ....يعطيك العافية ...بس حسيت ببعض الصؤحية في المجمع السكني ...لكن عمل واضح المجهود الكبير لانجازه ..وبالمناسبة أود الاستفسار عن الطريقة الامثل لتصميم عمارة سكنية على قطعة أرض 30م*30م وبأربعة شقق سكنية للطابق الواحد مع وجود مصعد للعمارة...أرجو المساعدة


----------



## adham72 (3 مايو 2011)

رائعة وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## أبومحمد الاصلي (11 مايو 2011)

عمل جداا رائع


----------



## aysamco (14 مايو 2011)

رائع ... موفق ان شاءالله


----------



## rebo123 (14 مايو 2011)

رائع و بالتوفيق


----------



## رواء طارق (14 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على هاي المشاريع الرائعة


----------



## فوفو نايس (15 مايو 2011)

*راااااااااااائع مجهودك*

يعطيك الف عافية تصميم رائع ومجهود جبار صراااااااااحة جميل جدااااااا:84::84::84:


----------



## ابن حجر (16 مايو 2011)

بأمانة خطوط معمارية وتستحق الأعجاب,,, وبالتوفيق


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مايو 2011)

أعمالك المعمارية مميزة ....أستمر
موفق
أخوك
محمد شعير


----------



## naplosy (19 مايو 2011)

حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة مرة ... بـــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك


----------



## سليمان_20 (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ومجهود رائع


----------



## civil devel (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررر يسلموووو


----------

